# Good night JayDee - we loved you so much



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Today we had to send our beloved JayDee (John's Dog) off to the Bridge. 

He had a tumor on his heart that was causing fluid to build up around it and was really having difficulty breathing. 

Jay was a grand old man that we adopted from this board. He was originally down in SC and the good folks from Noble GSD rescue helped get him up here to us. When he first arrived he was in pretty bad shape and everyone thought that he would only live a couple of months. We took him on as a "hospice" dog and vowed to make what little time he had left extra special for him.

Jay had other plans. He lived with us a just a little over three years. His first love was my partner, John, and he would have followed John to the end of the Earth. John's heart is broken over losing his buddy.

Jay never met a stranger and loved everyone he met. I remember during our last vacation, he plopped himself down, right in a guy's lap who was sitting on the beach. The guy was a dog lover so he really enjoyed Jay's attention. 

We will miss this big gentle lug so much. He could have been a doggie diplomat for the German Shepherd breed. 

Jay, you were such a goooood boy, and we loved you so very much. You have taken a huge piece of our hearts along with you. God Speed to the Bridge and please tell Josey, DejaVu, Trooper, Moochie and Kukala that we still miss them very much too.

Your very sad, sad, Mom, 

Lea


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your lose.








JayDee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry to hear this Lea, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Gentle JayDee.. my heart felt sympathy to you and John.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It must be a comfort to know he will have so many furry friends to play with on the other side of bridge while waiting.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwww, I'm so sorry for you and John... JD was a very special boy and I know you'll both miss him terribly. What a big hole they leave in our hearts...

Run free and healthy sweet boy...


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry. I am glad he had a happy 3 years with you. Well done.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, I am so sorry Lea. I remember JD (John's Dog), how he broke out of the kennel and ran, I believe after Sinclair, when she left the shelter after the evaluation. I enjoyed reading his updates and the story of his recovery. It is amazing what these seniors can bring into our lives.

Run free sweet JayDee, you were loved by many, especially by mom and dad.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh noooooooooooooo!!! I saw the title and thought no, not Remo's JD!






























Lea, I can't thank you enough for taking him in and loving him and giving him the best life any dog could have ever hoped for! He was such a special boy, that was evident from the first moment I saw him. He had my husband wrapped around his finger immediately too. I was just talking about him to our vet the other day b/c of what a turn around he made and how looks in the shelter can be so deceiving!

Please post more pics of him when you have a chance so everyone can see what a beautiful boy he was!!

I am so sorry for yours and John's loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Lea,

What a loss! Our deepest condolenses to your family!

My heart is aching for you ...

Tanya


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge dear boy.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry about JayDee. He sounds like an absolute heartgrabber. If JayDee sat on my lap at the beach, he would have made my day. I'm glad he was so well loved during his last years. RIP.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jay Dee had a wonderful last three years! Turned out he was a lucky dog afterall.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry Lea for your loss.
Your hospice care had a magical touch and JayDee was blessed to have been held so closely in your hearts.
Blessings to you and John for your kindness to JayDee.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip jaydee. please do post pictures when you're able.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. JayDee sounds like he was a wonderful dog and truly enjoyed his late retirement with you and your family. It also sounds like he left you many memories to cherish.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet JayDee. What a wonderful soul he sounds like he was. Thank you so very much for giving him 3 wonderful years with you, your love for him is so very evident in the words you write. Each day we have with our babies is such a special gift, especially our seniors, coming to this section reminds me to never forget that. I too would love to see this special man, if and when you are able to post him.

Rest in peace sweet man, take with you to the bridge the knowledge that you had more love in these 3 years than some get in a lifetime.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I remember JD and am so sorry to hear of his passing. You were lucky to have him for three years and I'm sure have many happy memories of him. Rest in peace, sweetie.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for looking after him so well and giving him a wonderful extra 3 years.

Hugs to you both on his loss. RIP, JayDee.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss and hope that you find comfort in memories of the times you spent together.
Hugs,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is JayDee...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks so much Carolina. 

For some reason, Jay always had this silly bark for me whenever I came into a room (where he would be hanging out with John) and did the same thing when I walked out of the room. We always called it "beeping" because it was such a silly sounding bark.

I miss his beeping at me so much. Our dogs are sad, Georgy Girl is really missing her buddy. 

We have also heard from two former adopters that two of my previous fosters passed away in the last couple of weeks. So Bear, Thunder and JayDee are all at the Bridge together.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a handsome, happy boy!
Run free JayDee!


----------

